# The Nickname Game



## ProgMetal_64 (Sep 5, 2009)

So, the idea here is to say the name of a Pokemon, then the next poster gives a nickname for that Pokemon as well as provide the next Pokemon to nickname. And it keeps going on to create a huge chain.

Example:

Poster 1: Voltorb

Poster 2: Time Bomb; Swampert

Poster 3: Mudslide, Pidgeot

...and so on and so forth.


I'll start: Vaporeon


----------



## Starly (Sep 5, 2009)

Bubble Jet; Scyther


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 5, 2009)

Scytheman!

Dunsparce.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Sep 5, 2009)

Misunderstood (I know it dosen't fit the character limit but it works); Wigglytuff


----------



## Starly (Sep 5, 2009)

YoomTa; Togekiss


----------



## Chao Spriter (Sep 6, 2009)

Joy. Arceus. :O That'll be hard.


----------



## Tigerclaw (Sep 6, 2009)

Zeus. Mew


----------



## Hyozanryu (Sep 6, 2009)

Myall, Ninetales


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 6, 2009)

A million mails. Dragonite
(a random knight)


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Sep 6, 2009)

PM64 (look at my avatar, then look at my username, and you'll understand this one)

Torterra


----------



## Noctowl (Sep 6, 2009)

Groundie

Chatot


----------



## Starly (Sep 6, 2009)

chatterbox; Clefa


----------



## Noctowl (Sep 6, 2009)

Starlight

Butterfree


----------



## Starly (Sep 6, 2009)

Flutterby; Beautifly


----------



## Diz (Sep 6, 2009)

Pokey; Ditto


----------



## Starly (Sep 6, 2009)

Goo; vaporeon


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Sep 6, 2009)

Fishtail, Kyogre


----------



## Starly (Sep 6, 2009)

Whale Fish; Groudon


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 7, 2009)

King Crimson Guy Who Makes Continents and Other Landforms (KCGWMCAOL)

Teddiursa


----------



## glitchedgamer (Sep 7, 2009)

Honeyphile; Venomoth


----------



## Hyozanryu (Sep 7, 2009)

Toxic Luna, Sneasel


----------



## Tigerclaw (Sep 7, 2009)

Night Theif

pikachu


----------



## Showers (Sep 7, 2009)

Sparky
Vaporeon


----------



## Hyozanryu (Sep 7, 2009)

AquaRein, Flareon


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 7, 2009)

SilkMouse, Cookies


----------



## Tigerclaw (Sep 7, 2009)

cookies is not a pokemon XD

Palkia


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 7, 2009)

When he walks, the very ground shakes(maybe because he's fat?).

Linoone.


----------



## Starly (Sep 7, 2009)

Stripes; Milotic


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 7, 2009)

Super sexy bitch Snobby.

Wurmple.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Sep 7, 2009)

Annoying; Shedinja


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 7, 2009)

Creepy,

Cascoon.


----------



## Burst Mode (Sep 8, 2009)

Ow!

Dusknoir


----------



## Hyozanryu (Sep 8, 2009)

Evil, Persian


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 8, 2009)

Regal Boy, Wartortle


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Sep 9, 2009)

OldTurtle; Marowak


----------



## Hyozanryu (Sep 9, 2009)

Bone Marrow, Articuno


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Sep 9, 2009)

SlushEE; Ludicolo


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Sep 9, 2009)

Too-Much-Tequila; Girafarig


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Sep 9, 2009)

Split Personality Disorder; Venastoise


----------



## Rai-CH (Sep 9, 2009)

Delusional.

Gastrodon


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 9, 2009)

Squirmy.


Shellos.


----------



## see ya (Sep 9, 2009)

Not-Baby-Lapras

Farfetch'd


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 9, 2009)

Ludicrous, Mightyena


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 10, 2009)

Creepy doggy!

*HOT dog* Mawile


----------



## Ven (Sep 10, 2009)

Big mouth


Scyther


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Sep 11, 2009)

Slash

Spiritomb


----------



## speedblader03 (Sep 11, 2009)

Saw

porygon


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Sep 11, 2009)

011016 ; Dratini


----------



## Ven (Sep 11, 2009)

Snakey
Charizard


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 11, 2009)

_*FLAME PWNAGE!!!!!*_


Aerodactyl


----------



## Beauty (Sep 11, 2009)

Gray .. raichu :3


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Sep 12, 2009)

Lightning

Gabite


----------



## Hyozanryu (Sep 12, 2009)

Sand Shark, Raikou


----------



## Beauty (Sep 12, 2009)

Yellow Tiger ..

Ninetales ..


----------



## Hyozanryu (Sep 12, 2009)

Fox Demon

Dragonair


----------



## Flareth (Sep 12, 2009)

Airee

Pidgey


----------



## Beauty (Sep 13, 2009)

Feather

Glaceon


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Sep 13, 2009)

Chill

Tauros


----------



## Beauty (Sep 14, 2009)

Brown

pikachu ~


----------



## Mai (Sep 14, 2009)

Use Volt Tackle!!
Wailord


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Sep 15, 2009)

Obese Shamu

Ivysaur


----------



## Hyozanryu (Sep 15, 2009)

Iris

Eevee


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Sep 15, 2009)

Multipurpose 

Dratini


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Sep 15, 2009)

EXTREEEEEEEME

Because, you know.. The extreme speed Dratini you get in GSC.. :>

Gengar


----------



## Ven (Sep 16, 2009)

Boo


Aerodactyl


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Sep 16, 2009)

Extinct

Scizor


----------



## Ven (Sep 16, 2009)

Scissor



Charizard


----------



## Hyozanryu (Sep 16, 2009)

Charred Lizard

Yanma


----------



## Mai (Sep 16, 2009)

yammy
Turtwig


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Sep 16, 2009)

Snap-turtle

Alakazam


----------



## eevee_em (Sep 16, 2009)

Magic

Jolteon


----------



## Mai (Sep 16, 2009)

Joltz (oddly i have this rule that pokemon i nickname must correspond to the first letter...
uncreative, aren't I? I also nickname everything)


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Sep 18, 2009)

Since dragonair did not provide a Pokemon to nickname, I will start the chain again with:

Relicanth


----------



## Starly (Sep 18, 2009)

ancient; flygon


----------



## Hyozanryu (Sep 18, 2009)

Desert Dracofly

Vibrava


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 18, 2009)

Kara (F)/Kali (M)

Persian. :3


----------



## Mai (Sep 18, 2009)

Purr

Pichu


----------



## Ven (Sep 18, 2009)

Sparky

Gallade


----------



## Mai (Sep 19, 2009)

Dablade

Gardevior


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 19, 2009)

Grace

Shiny Charizard


----------



## Mai (Sep 19, 2009)

Charred char

Shiny vulpix


----------



## hopeandjoy (Sep 19, 2009)

Black Fire

Shiny Umbreon


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 19, 2009)

Rinna! 8D

Skarmory


----------



## Mai (Sep 19, 2009)

Scarry
Haunter


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Sep 22, 2009)

Phantom

Cleffa


----------



## eevee_em (Sep 23, 2009)

Fay

Manchop


----------



## Ven (Sep 23, 2009)

choppy

Shiny Charizard


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 23, 2009)

Roy

Whiscash


----------



## Claudster (Sep 23, 2009)

whiskers

Jolteon


----------



## Ven (Sep 23, 2009)

Siegfred

Persian


----------



## Claudster (Sep 23, 2009)

Gems

Blaziken


----------



## Ven (Sep 23, 2009)

chicken


----------



## Claudster (Sep 23, 2009)

raichu


----------



## Starly (Sep 23, 2009)

zappy; Milotic


----------



## Mai (Sep 23, 2009)

Majesty
Scyther


----------



## Rai-CH (Sep 23, 2009)

Slash (I'm so original)

Politoed


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 24, 2009)

Dajalia.

Mudkip.


----------



## eevee_em (Sep 24, 2009)

Kippy

Torchic


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 24, 2009)

Florence.

Arseus.


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 24, 2009)

Ishbala

Swinub


----------



## Ven (Sep 24, 2009)

Piggy, Gallade


----------



## Neo (Sep 24, 2009)

Swifty

Psyduck :3


----------



## Ven (Sep 25, 2009)

ducky;Scyther


----------



## SonicNintendo (Sep 25, 2009)

green and claws and....stuff
someone's gotta do it:  MAGIKARP.


----------



## Ven (Sep 25, 2009)

useless (XD) Charizard


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 25, 2009)

Conflagaration.

Luvdisc.


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 25, 2009)

Smooch

Roserade


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 25, 2009)

Alexandria.

Arcanine.


----------



## Neo (Sep 25, 2009)

Fang.
Spheal.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 25, 2009)

Cal.

Dragonite.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Sep 26, 2009)

Knight.  
Mewtwo.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 26, 2009)

Zenith.

Parasect.


----------



## Mai (Sep 29, 2009)

Painsect
ralts


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 29, 2009)

Rillie.

Riolu.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Sep 29, 2009)

Nunchuckychan
Electrike


----------



## eevee_em (Sep 30, 2009)

Sparky

Plusle


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Oct 1, 2009)

Plesa.

Lapras.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Oct 1, 2009)

Osirine.

Moltres.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Oct 1, 2009)

Laireth.

Gastrodon.


----------



## Turtle (Oct 2, 2009)

Slug

Milktank


----------



## eevee_em (Oct 2, 2009)

Moomoo

Mareep


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 2, 2009)

Sparkle

Yanmega


----------



## Dragon (Oct 2, 2009)

Big Clearwings

Umbreon


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 2, 2009)

Rinna! 8D

Salamence


----------



## Dragon (Oct 2, 2009)

Storm~

Charizard?


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 2, 2009)

Eye-ye-ye!

Vibrava


----------



## Turtle (Oct 3, 2009)

Gnat

Gardevoir


----------



## eevee_em (Oct 5, 2009)

Luka

Lileep


----------



## Ven (Oct 5, 2009)

Sheepy

Houndoom


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Oct 6, 2009)

Rennali.

Chikorita.


----------



## eevee_em (Oct 6, 2009)

Basil

Bellsprout


----------



## Dave Strider (Oct 6, 2009)

Weed

Weedle


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Oct 11, 2009)

Jem.

Eevee.


----------



## Mai (Oct 11, 2009)

EEVEELUTION
vulpix


----------



## Hyozanryu (Oct 11, 2009)

naruto

Sneasel


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 12, 2009)

Bellasai

Houndoom


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Oct 12, 2009)

Zenne.

Relicanth.


----------



## eevee_em (Oct 13, 2009)

Ancient 

Corsola


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Oct 13, 2009)

Strange water-plant.

Missingno.(meh)


----------

